# One more for the man cave!!!



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 19, 2012)

Findly got 1 this past season. Now it is in the man cave. Thanks to some friends like Wood Savvy.  The man can run a speack call almost as good as a CUT DOWN!!!!
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice, still got to make a trip up to N. VA and pick up my banded can and wife's buffie drake.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice!

I shot one this past year that is at Fortner's place now.  I've killed quite a few over the years, but decided this year it was time to get one mounted.

All of mine have been shot in NELA or SCAR.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 19, 2012)

Good lookin' mount Larry!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful bird and great mount!


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice Bird Larry!  I would like to get my bead on one of those.  Congrats on a fine looking bird.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice Larry


----------



## CLDUCKS (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice! Looks great.  who mounted it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Sweet looking mount !!!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Larry, looks good


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 19, 2012)

Lee Johnson at Uniques Tax.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks very good Larry!


----------



## clent586 (Jun 19, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Thanks to some friends like Wood Savvy.  The man can run a speack call almost as good as a CUT DOWN!!!



Nice Barbelly Larry! At a request, here is Wood Savvy running a new Speck call. He knows what he is doing!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes he does. But it helps to have a good call like fowlfield calls!!!!


----------



## brittonl (Jun 20, 2012)

Fine white-fronted there Larry. Congrats!


----------



## acemedic1 (Jun 20, 2012)

man that looks awesome....lets see a shot of all of them !


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 20, 2012)

Great looking mount!


----------



## fredw (Jun 20, 2012)

Great looking mount Larry!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 20, 2012)

acemedic1 said:


> man that looks awesome....lets see a shot of all of them !



Here you go.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 20, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Yes he does. But it helps to have a good call like fowlfield calls!!!!



One of Clent's calls got mine in range, too!


----------



## acemedic1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Man that is amazing...very nice sir!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2012)

Showoff! Just kiding! Very nice!


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks good Larry.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, as you can tell, I love to hunt. The good LORD as blessed me with Awesome wife, awesome family, good heath, and means to do the thinks I do. But 1 day I will not beable to do them anymore then I can set in my man cave and remember all the good times with some awesome friends.
Good luck and besafe
Larry
PS. I will be getting two more mounts in about 4 weeks.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jun 21, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Nice!
> 
> I shot one this past year that is at Fortner's place now.  I've killed quite a few over the years, but decided this year it was time to get one mounted.
> 
> All of mine have been shot in NELA or SCAR.



I have Boudreaux's problem; can't decide whether to mount it or eat it. My stomach has won so far!!!
Very nice mount right there sir!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Jun 21, 2012)

Great looking mount!


----------



## htr4life (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats, Lee did a great job on your mount.  He has a couple of my ducks.  Hopefully, I'll receive a call soon.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 21, 2012)

DeweyDuck said:


> I have Boudreaux's problem; can't decide whether to mount it or eat it. My stomach has won so far!!!
> Very nice mount right there sir!



Yep that why I shot 2..... LOL


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 21, 2012)

Is that a fully grassed layout blind in pic three of the man cave/living room? You might be a redneck...lol


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 21, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> Is that a fully grassed layout blind in pic three of the man cave/living room? You might be a redneck...lol



I noticed the layout too.....then thought it's Mr. Larry so it fits. Looks good Mr. Larry.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 22, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> Is that a fully grassed layout blind in pic three of the man cave/living room? You might be a redneck...lol



I might be red neck but, the wife cant find me!!!! But then again she might not want TOO!!!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 23, 2012)

I thought that was your bed


----------



## brittonl (Jun 23, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> I thought that was your bed



Thats pretty funny


----------



## jwb72 (Jun 25, 2012)

Make it the entrance to your man cave, I know that would keep MY wife out.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Nice!
> 
> I shot one this past year that is at Fortner's place now.  I've killed quite a few over the years, but decided this year it was time to get one mounted.
> 
> All of mine have been shot in NELA or SCAR.



Fortner did a mighty fine job on the speck mount.  He's already found his place in the man cave.


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice mount Mr. Larry!


----------



## fredw (Aug 8, 2012)

That looks great Larry.


----------

